# Eclipse RCP Anwendung über URL starten.



## Thomas Darimont (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-eclipse-rcpurl/

Gruß Tom


----------

